# FR: J'eusse aimé



## mylasalle

Guys, what in essence is a subjunctive and when will it be appropriate to use it? I have difficulty in differentiating the following phrases...

J'eusse aime
J'aie aime

and

que J'aim esse

I hope you can help me here


----------



## RuK

Unless this is a school exercise, my advice -- deeply felt -- is to avoid using the subjunctive completely until you're really at ease in French. It's easy to do. Instead of après que say après avoir. Begin using the subjunctive in just one formulation -- "il faut que je fasse" . And for your whole life long, avoid the imperfect subjunctive. One need never use it in real life. 
Bien que j'eusse aimé - although I would have loved. (= J'aurais aimé x mais..)


----------



## mylasalle

Oui Monsieur. c'est pour une exercise a l'ecole.

It appears our instructor is making it difficult for us by asking us to research first before the lecture. But I appreciate the different approach he uses.


----------



## RuK

OK, in essence it's about doubt. I think English did use to have some subjunctives but just about our only remaining formulation is "I wish I  WERE," instead of I wish I WAS. 
Take a look at this 
http://french.about.com/library/weekly/aa111599.htm


----------



## mylasalle

Magnifique Monsieur, the site looks really helpful, and the construction looks really complex. I'll take a good look at it and study it well.

My deepest thanks M. Ruk


----------



## Kittisak

Hello,

J'aie aimé
J'eusse aimé

These are past form of subjunctive. They are rarely used in spoken French, and most people (I mean French people) don't know how to use them correctly.

Basically, subjunctive is used with forms like :

"A moins que" = "unless"
"Bien que" = "although"

*Je ne peux pas me marier, à moins que je l'aime* :
I cannot get married, unless I love her (attention, here "aime" is subjunctive present)

*Je ne pouvais pas me marier, à moins que je l'eusse aimée* :
I could not get married, unless I loved her

*Je n'ai pas pu me marier, bien que je l'aie aimée*
I could not get married, although I loved her

Actually, it's a question of tense matching. Hope I'm right


----------



## Kittisak

RuK, 

Be careful, although most people do the mystake, "APRES QUE" *cannot* be followed by subjunctive


----------



## Lacuzon

Kittisak said:


> Hello,
> 
> J'aie aimé
> J'eusse aimé
> 
> These are past form of subjunctive. They are rarely used in spoken French, and most people (I mean French people) don't know how to use them correctly.
> 
> Basically, subjunctive is used with forms like :
> 
> "A moins que" = "unless"
> "Bien que" = "although"
> 
> *Je ne peux pas me marier, à moins que je l'aime* :
> I cannot get married, unless I love her (attention, here "aime" is subjunctive present)
> 
> *Je ne pouvais pas me marier, à moins que je l'eusse aimée* :
> I could not get married, unless I loved her
> 
> *Je n'ai pas pu me marier, bien que je l'aie aimée*
> I could not get married, although I loved her
> 
> Actually, it's a question of tense matching. Hope I'm right


Bonsoir,

Spontanément, je ferais cette concordance

*Je ne peux pas me marier, à moins que je l'aime* :
indicatif présent -> subjonctif présent
I cannot get married, unless I love her

*Je ne pouvais pas me marier, à moins que je l'aimasse*:
indicatif imparfait -> subjonctif imparfait
I could not get married (I was not able to), unless I loved her

*Je n'ai pas pu me marier, bien que je l'aie aimée*
indicatif passé composé -> subjonctif passé
I could not get married (I have not been able to), although I have loved her

*Je n'avais pas pu me marier, bien que je l'eusse aimée*
indicatif plus que parfait -> subjonctif plus que parfait
I could not get married(I had not been able to), although I had loved her

Toutefois, on ne dit quasiment plus :
*Je ne pouvais pas me marier, à moins que je l'aimasse*:
mais plutôt :
*Je ne pouvais pas me marier, à moins que je l'aime (I still love her)*
*Je ne pouvais pas me marier, à moins que je l'aie aimée (I do not love her any more)*

As far as I am concerned "que je l'aie aimé" is often used even in spoken.

D'autres avis ?

PS : Who is she for a such love ?


----------



## Lacuzon

mylasalle said:


> Guys, what in essence is a subjunctive and when will it be appropriate to use it? I have difficulty in differentiating the following phrases...
> 
> J'eusse aime
> J'aie aime
> 
> and
> 
> que J'aim esse
> 
> I hope you can help me here


 
What is "que  J'aim esse" is not it "que j'aimasse" ?


----------



## Kittisak

Alors là, je t'avoue que je ne saurais dire. En même temps "que je l'aimasse" c'est tellement moche. Donc mieux vaut éviter )


----------



## Outsider

Vous trouverez une bonne explication du subjonctif (et du conditionnel) ici.


----------



## Lacuzon

Kittisak said:


> Alors là, je t'avoue que je ne saurais dire. En même temps "que je l'aimasse" c'est tellement moche. Donc mieux vaut éviter )


Bonsoir,

Moi non plus je ne le dirais pas mais je pourrais l'écrire. Cette tournure est courante en latin, je le sais langue morte, mais également en espagnol.

Nous, Français des XXe et XXIe siècle trouvons cela moche mais ceux du XIXe l'utilisaient y compris avec le conditionnel présent, du moins à l'écrit. Il n'est que de lire Hugo ou Verne pour s'en convaincre.

Et qui sait, peut-être que les Français du XXIIe siècle trouveront "Il faut que je fasse" aussi moche que "que j'aimasse" ?


----------



## itka

> Et qui sait, peut-être que les Français du XXIIe siècle trouveront "Il faut que je fasse" aussi moche que "que j'aimasse" ?


Et si c'est le cas, ils diront autre chose. C'est ainsi que les langues vivent...et meurent.


----------



## mylasalle

J'apprecie toute l'assistance messieurs et medames


----------



## Kittisak

Lacuzon said:


> Bonsoir,
> Et qui sait, peut-être que les Français du XXIIe siècle trouveront "Il faut que je fasse" aussi moche que "que j'aimasse" ?



Effectivement ! Finalement, tout n'est qu'une question d'habitude 

Cela dit, pour en revenir au sujet, cette forme ne s'entend pratiquement jamais en langage parlé.


----------

